# General > Pets Corner >  Smell from my bitch.

## cuddlepop

I suspect our wee dog is in heat again but the odd smell that goes with it is lingering this time.
How long should a season last?

I've given her a shower and its still there so it must be her glands. ::

----------


## K dragon

usually it lasts about a month.

the smell is very hard to cover,

you can by some pants from vets with bleeding pads slotted in, or get an old pair of pants cut a tail hole and whip them on, covers the smell a good bit.

----------


## Lolabelle

Bitches are usually on heat for about 3 weeks, first week is coming on, second week is the most receptive and third is going off, they can get pregnant in all the weeks.

----------


## cuddlepop

Thanks you two.

The smell is horrendous ,it hits you as soon as you go into the living room.Have got the oil burner on continuously,its clinging to the carpet no matter what shake @vac I put down.
Even sitting up for a cuddle is a "smell tolerance" test. :Frown: 

Somehow it seems worse this time.

Poor dogs in the "dog house" and she hasnt done anything wrong. :Frown: 

Think I'll just have to get her done.

----------


## Nettie

Just a thought ......... if the smell from your bitch is noticeably different and stronger this time it could be a sign that she has pyometra (womb infection).  This usually occurs 1-2 months after a season and can either be an open pyometra (leaking pus) or a closed one which is usually more dangerous.  If she were mine I would get her checked out by your vet to be on the safe side.  ::

----------


## redeyedtreefrog

When I first saw the title of this post I Lol'd.  Immature, yes.  But still funny.

----------


## WickWitch

It may also be her anal glands. A trip to the vet is a good idea.

----------


## cuddlepop

> It may also be her anal glands. A trip to the vet is a good idea.


Its lasting too long and now she's molting like she did  the lastime she had a throat infection.
Apparently dogs shed hair when stressed. :Frown: 
Will just have to take her for a check up.Everything else is in working order, like eating,drinking,chasing cats,barking at postmen etc. ::

----------


## Liz

It does sound like there may be an infection or, as WickWitch said, her anal glands may be the problem.
Glad she is lively and eating okay so obviously nothing serious. :Grin: 

Hope you get it sorted out soon.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

This is Megan sporting her sporty drawers as I used to call them, as Netttie has already pointed out a pyometra is something to be concerned about.

Megan started to get discharge and was drinking and weeing a lot more than normal and I put it down to old age and a visit to the vet confirmed a pyometra.

We were advised an hysterectomy while removing the pyometra would be advisable as she is nearly ten now, and this proved to be the case as she has taken a new lease of life since the operation

----------


## Miss Mack

Our GSD smelled so bad when she was in season i took her to the vet. Good job i did, poor girl had an infection. She was spayed after a course of antibiotics and thankfully is now fine. If the smell is worse than usual it might be worth a trip to the vet !

----------


## annemarie482

> When I first saw the title of this post I Lol'd.  Immature, yes.  But still funny.


so did i!!! your not alone  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Dileas going tomorrow to see our vet,for once lets hope they call her a "phoney" again. :Smile:

----------


## Nettie

good luck for tomorrow .... let us know how she gets on

----------


## cuddlepop

> good luck for tomorrow .... let us know how she gets on


Probably got the start of that womb infection so have been given antibiotics and have her booked in to get done next Tuesday.

The vet recommends all his clients bitches are done if they dont intend to breed them as this type of infection can totaly destroy the uterus thus killing the dog. ::

----------


## Nettie

I am so pleased you were able to get your little dog in to the vet so quickly.  She will be so much better once the infection is cleared and she has been speyed.  I agree entirely with your vet, when I was breeding my Labradors I would always have them speyed after they had a couple of litters as I was so afraid of them getting a pyometra which can be fatal if left undiscovered.
I am sure the operation will be a total success and she will be back to normal soon after.  Best wishes, Nettie

----------


## Liz

I am so glad that Dileas is okay and that she will be getting spayed so quickly.

You won't need to worry about pyometra again. :Grin: 

I am totally pro neutering/spaying as a puppy since one of my dogs developed prostatitis when he was about 11 years old (the Vet had told us not to bother getting him neutered) and was very ill after the op due to his age.

----------


## cuddlepop

Well todays the big day and as usual she never eat her dinner staight away when we put it down lastnight.
By bedtime it was still untouched so OH had to lift it.Poor wee Dileas was scrounching  this morning so has gone for her op well and truely empty.

She was so reluctant to go into the vets cage and started to bark her head off as soon as I reached their front door. I proceeded to goto the bank and on the way back could still hear her from outside the shop. :: 

I feel a mega huff coming on when I pick her up at 2pm. :Wink:

----------


## Nettie

Hi, hope the op went well today and you are not being punished with a major sulk!!!! she will feel much better tomorrow!

----------


## cuddlepop

Hi Netti thankfully everything went well and she's still speaking to me.

Poor wee thing wont stop whining,she's not in pain as such as she's been given a 24hrs injection for it,so I suppose its just "trauma". ::

----------


## Nettie

awww! poor thing... sounds like she is just confused by it all  :Frown:   ..... or looking for some extra TLC!!! no doubt she is receiving lots of extra cuddles :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Aw poor wee soul. You don't have any rescue remedy do you? This could help her.

Hopefully, she will be much better once the anaesthetic has worn off.

----------


## BINBOB

Hope ur baby gets better soon.Big HUG for her. :Wink:

----------


## cuddlepop

This morning she's still whinning but my daughter told me its only when I appear.
me thinks I'm being manipulated. :: 

Hopefully I eventually be forgiven. :Frown:

----------


## Nettie

::  yes!  I think that is very likely!!!

She will forgive you in time .... try ignoring her for a while, now that she is recovering well .... she'll think she has upset you - two can play at that game!!!! :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

Wee Dielas is either a wonderful actress or she's still not right.All she's done all day is lay on the couch looking pathetic.Her hair is still coming out in "handfulls" and the smell is still there.

Hasnt been brilliant with her food either but is drinking plenty.The wound is clean and doesnt feel overly warm.

It smells like sour milk or baby sick. ::

----------


## BINBOB

Sorry to hear ur baby is still not happy.Dogs  really do not act[ most...anyway].so she must be feeling ill.Might be better to ring vet for advice....hope things improve soon. :Wink:

----------


## Nettie

So sorry to hear little Dielas is still not right.  Would you be able to take her temperature?  it could be she still has an infection.  If her temperature is above 101 deg.F (38 deg.C) then I wouldn't wait until Monday .... as Binbob suggests, phone your vet for advice now.

----------


## Liz

What a shame that Dileas is still poorly.

I would agree with the others in that she needs veterinary attention right away.
It sounds like she has an infection and hopefully a course of antibiotics will get her back to full health soon.

Who said pets reduce stress levels?!!! ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Taken her temp and its fine.

 She managed to finish my icecream flake but not touched her dinner,which Scorrie has now finished. :: 

Can dogs get depressed as the weather has been awful today and she didnt want to go back out for her evening walk? :: 

I know the weather is getting me down. :Frown:

----------


## Liz

Yes dogs can get depressed but not usually by the weather and it does seem an awful co-incidence that it has been since her op. Of course her hormones may need time to settle. We all know how these affect us. Eh girls?

Don't mean to sound 'preachy' but was your ice cream flake made of chocolate as this is bad for dogs?

Hopefully, she will start to recover soon as it is early days.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Yes dogs can get depressed but not usually by the weather and it does seem an awful co-incidence that it has been since her op. Of course her hormones may need time to settle. We all know how these affect us. Eh girls?
> 
> Don't mean to sound 'preachy' but was your ice cream flake made of chocolate as this is bad for dogs?
> 
> Hopefully, she will start to recover soon as it is early days.


Never mind hormones, Eh girls :: , us blokes know very well how they effect women, because we got to bliddy live with it. lol

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I was going to suggest that if she is not feeling very well then get her a nice bunch of grapes, but please lets not start that one off again. :Wink:  :: 

Hope she cheers up soon.

----------


## cuddlepop

> Yes dogs can get depressed but not usually by the weather and it does seem an awful co-incidence that it has been since her op. Of course her hormones may need time to settle. We all know how these affect us. Eh girls?
> 
> Don't mean to sound 'preachy' but was your ice cream flake made of chocolate as this is bad for dogs?
> 
> Hopefully, she will start to recover soon as it is early days.


She didnt get the chocolate flake that was all mine. :: 

Wee bit brighter today but the wound not looking too clever so of to phone the emergency number asap. :Frown:

----------


## Liz

> Never mind hormones, Eh girls, us blokes know very well how they effect women, because we got to bliddy live with it. lol


Aw poor men. You have it so bad! :: 




> She didnt get the chocolate flake that was all mine.
> 
> Wee bit brighter today but the wound not looking too clever so of to phone the emergency number asap.


Hee hee. Didn't think you'd part with chocolate! :Grin: 

Glad Dileas is a wee bit better today. Hopefully you will get the wound sorted out as well. May just be a wee infection (a little one that is not an infection of her wee!!lol) which she will need antibiotics for.

Let us know how you get on.

----------


## Liz

> I was going to suggest that if she is not feeling very well then get her a nice bunch of grapes, but please lets not start that one off again.
> 
> Hope she cheers up soon.


Oh no not the grape/raisin hoohah again. ::

----------


## Margaret M.

Cuddlepop, I hope Deila is all sorted out and feeling better, poor doggie.

----------


## cuddlepop

Going to see the vet tomorrow have been advised just to bath the wound in a saline solution as they dont think its infected..yet. :: 

 I Let her go in swimming this morning and she loved it.

For once the sun is shinning in Portree. :Grin:

----------

